# NZXT phantom big tower - Optimaler Airflow aber wie???



## Chaosfiregs (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo erstmal. Wie man im TheardTitel schon erahnen kann würde ich gerne wissen welche und vorallem wie ich die Lüfter in diesen Tower beinbaue sollte.Könnte ihr mir außerdem noch ein paar gute lüfter empfhelen. Ich bevorzuge keine LEDs.
Hier stehen nochmal alle Lüfter
2x 120 mm (Seitenteil)
1x 120 mm (Rückseite)
1x 200 mm (Deckel, deaktivierbare Red LED)
1x 140 mm (Front, optional)
1x 200 mm (Deckel, optional)
1x 230 / 200 mm (Seitenteil, optional)
5x Lüftersteuerung (max. 20 W pro Kanal, Red LEDs)


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Juli 2012)

Danke, dass du die Lüfterhalterungen aufgeschrieben hast.

In der Front ein 140mm Lüfter mit 120mm im Heck und 200mm Lüfter im Deckel reichen.


----------



## Chaosfiregs (14. Juli 2012)

Erstmal vielen dank für die schnelle antwort 
wie sollen die ausgerichtet sein also weclhe sollen einsaugen und welche ausblasen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Juli 2012)

Front einsaugend, Heck und Deckel ausblasend.

Das ist so ziemlich der beste Airflow der möglich ist. Im Phantom gehen keine Lüfter in den Boden oder? Dann würde ich dort noch einen vorschlagen. Aber alles andere ist eher sinnfrei bezogen auf die erhöhte Lautstärke bei mehreren Lüftern.


----------



## Chaosfiregs (14. Juli 2012)

kann man leider nicht aber unten links also hinterseite kommt das netzteil hin. Saugt das nicht auch luft ein


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Juli 2012)

Das saugt Luft vom Boden ein und bläst diese hinten wieder heraus. Oben ist keine Öffnung.


----------



## Chaosfiregs (14. Juli 2012)

aso thx


----------



## Professor Theorie (14. Juli 2012)

das Netzteil am besten mit dem Lüfter zum Boden positionieren, dann stört es den Airflow nicht.

Die beiden seitlichen Lüfter + die beiden oberen (also die Standard-Bestückung) reichen eig aus, ich habe abgesehen von der Seite die Vollbestückung gewählt, einfach weil es mein Ego brauchte 

der erste obere Lüfter war in meinem Falle nach unten, der zweite (hintere) nach oben gerichtet. Durch die Ausrichtung störte der erste Lüfter den Luftstrom, die CPU im Durchschnitt einen Grad heißer. Ließ man ihn absaugen, sah das ganze auch nicht besser aus, in diesem Fall war die CPU sogar drei Grad wärmer.

Wenn du die Standard-Bestückung hast, behalte sie, das Gehäuse hat einen Luftstrom, der völlig aúsreicht, des weiteren kann durch die offene Bauform immer noch viel Wärmeaustausch durch die Seiten stattfinden - ein Wärmestau oder Überhitzung ist nicht vorhanden. 

btw: gute Wahl


----------



## Chaosfiregs (14. Juli 2012)

Vielen dank für deine antwort ich hatte vor alle lüfter zu erstzen durch be quiet silent wings und ich werde nur 5 also allen normalen Lüfter benutzen


----------



## Professor Theorie (14. Juli 2012)

alle 5? Ich dachte es gäbe nur 4 120/ 140mm

den 200mm kannst du eig drin lassen, der ist recht leise, es sei denn du möchstes wírklich ein absolutes Silent-System haben.
Der Lüfter an der Front kann nicht montiert werden, da das Montagesystem von BeQuiet nicht passt (bzw du den "Dübel" nicht in Position bekommst, ohne zu sägen). Ich weiß nicht, wie es da mit den restlichen Lüftern aussieht.

btw, kostet dieser Umbau nicht nochmal 60-70 Euro?


----------



## Chaosfiregs (14. Juli 2012)

jo könnte sein is mir aber nicht so wichtig denn silent ist und bleibt silent. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft bekanntlich xD welche marke würde beim 200 den Passen und
ich habe vor die hd4000 meines I7 im normalbetrieb zu benutzten kann ich dafür lüfter ein und ausschalten z.b. di lüfter oben abschalten und die seitenlüfter anschalten wenn sich lohnt


----------



## Professor Theorie (15. Juli 2012)

wie gesagt, das Montagesystem der BeQuiet-Lüfter funktioniert gar nicht, du musst Lüfter nehmen, welche du mit den NZXT-Schrauben befestigen kannst (oder war ich einfach zu blöd?).

Für die 200er hätte ich persönlich jetzt keine Idee, eventuell kann man die originalen Lüfter noch weiter runterregen, per Adapter o.ä.? Im PGH-Print-Test waren sie einige der leisesten Lüfter bei 200mm. Ansonsten gibt es bestimmt irgendwo einen Rahmen für 120/ 140er, welche du dann einsetzen kannst.

Für einen Silent-Bau ist das Phantom doch eig gar nicht geeignet, oder?


----------



## Chaosfiregs (15. Juli 2012)

der sollte eigentlich nur so silent sein wie möglich halt wenns nicht geht dann schau ich mich mal um welche sonst passen außerdem weiß jemand wieviele lüfter mit dabei sind beim kauf

Was für lüfter passen den in das Gehäuse


----------

